# Server? Will it help me???



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm picking up 2 servers tomorrow. And I have no idea how to use them and if I even need them. Can someone help explain "to a noob like me" how a server works please 

Does a server have anything to do with PIA at all?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How to set up your first server | TechRadar


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A server is just another computer, often with hardware designed to be stressed and powered on 24/7. It will function the same as a PC.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Is a server like a giant computer with many different hard drives basically?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It could be. But more often it is simply a generic PC dedicated to providing some service.

A server is simply any device which provides services to other programs/devices on the network. It could be a domain controller, a web server, or a basic file server, among others.

Let's say, for example, you have a printer/scanner connected via USB to your PC. That printer is then shared on your network to allow access to it by other computers. This, by definition makes your PC a print server.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I got 2 servers. Can't wait to play with them ;-) May need your guys help ;-) I'll keep you posted. Sorry JimE I posted my response before I seen yours lol "You read my mind"


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Ask Hillary. She knows all about e-mail servers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That's Mrs. President to you. God help us all.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not sure what to do with two of them but the best use is as a depository for files that many pcs can access and change. Easy enough to access by VPN from elsewhere as well. Just be careful if they are old, they can use an enormous amount of power for a home!


----------



## DELETED 071219 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tdoggy187 said:


> I got 2 servers. Can't wait to play with them ;-) May need your guys help ;-) I'll keep you posted. Sorry JimE I posted my response before I seen yours lol "You read my mind"


Please give us the specs on the servers. 

Maybe post a picture or two so that we have an idea what you are dealing with.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

The server is a Dell PowerEdge 1900 Server. So far I have gotten to the screen where it says please press Ctrl, ALT, Delete but nothing is happening when I press it so far ;-(


----------

